# usb-storage y dispositivos de almacenamiento (solucionado)

## chaim

Bueno, el caso es que tengo el /var/log/messages lleno de esto:

```
[21:02] localhost ~ # dmesg | tail

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x82e R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping
```

y no sé si será el mismo problema u otro pero cuando intento montar dispositivos de almacenamiento externo me sale lo siguiente:

```
Failed to mount

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so  .

```

```
[21:14] localhost ~ # dmesg | tail

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x5b R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[21:14] localhost ~ # dmesg | tail

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x61 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

```

El mismo dispositivo de almacenamiento lo puedo montar como msdos con mount -t msdos ..., imagino que será algo de sistemas de archivos pero creo tener en el kernel soporte para fat32...

A ver si me podeis echar un cable!

----------

## chaim

La verdad es que sigo buscando y no sé por donde encaminarlo....

----------

## esteban_conde

Ese dispositivo ¿que es? un modem-usb.

----------

## chaim

 *Quote:*   

> Ese dispositivo ¿que es? un modem-usb.

 

No se trata de un dispositivo pen-drive o cualquier disco duro externo

----------

## esteban_conde

A bote pronto se me ocurre que busques algo referente a automount, quizas en buscar en este mismo foro.

Para cosas mas pedestres echa un vistazo a:

http://lorenzland.blogspot.com/2008/08/montar-dispositivo-usb.html

Te preguntaba si era un modem pues tengo uno que por mas que he buscado, probado y seguido guias no he sido capaz de hacerlo rular en ninguno de mis dos ordenadores un sobremesa amd64 athlon y un portatil turion 64x2 sin embargo si me deja montarlos con mount -t vfat etc. la verdad es que hace años trastee con automount siguiendo el guion de una revista y desde entonces que ya dejo de ser un ejercicio prefiero hacer las cosas a pedal (rarezas mias), en fin suerte.

----------

## Coghan

Igual este hilo te ayuda en algo: [MOUNT -T] vfat error,estando * en el kernel (solucionado)

----------

## chaim

Llevaba tiempo buscando por el foro y no había encontrado nada...Si es que no sé buscar...Parece que éste último link me puede servir, en un ratito lo pruebo y os digo. Gracias

----------

## chaim

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Igual este hilo te ayuda en algo: [MOUNT -T] vfat error,estando * en el kernel (solucionado)

 

He mirado el post y no me ha solucionado nada...El mensaje de error no es del todo igual.

----------

## Coghan

Postea la configuración de tu kernel, la parte relativa a los sistemas de ficheros. Comprueba que tengas marcadas las opciones:

```
File systems  ---> 

    DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  ---> 

        <*> MSDOS fs support

        <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support  
```

----------

## chaim

```
                      <M> MSDOS fs support                                                                        | |  

  | |                      <M> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                                                            | |  

  | |                      (850) Default codepage for FAT                                                              | |  

  | |                      (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT                                                       | |  

  | |                      < > NTFS file system support    
```

Había pensando que podía ser de esto, pero como me los monta con -t msdos y no con -t vfat pues no le dí importancia, cargo el modulo con modprobe vfat sin problemas pero sigue sin ir, aún así probaré poniendolos con *

EDITO: Incluyendolos en el kernel (*) tampoco se soluciona nada, sigue dando el mismo error.

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Y por que te empeñas en montarlo como vfat?

Si no te carga msdos al meter el pendrive y lo tienes como modulo, deja que se cargue en el arranque poniendolo en /etc/modules.autoload donde modules.autoload es un link a /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 a mi de esa forma nunca me falla, si que me ha fallado alguna vez por no crear el enlace y dejarlo directamente en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## chaim

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ¿Y por que te empeñas en montarlo como vfat?
> 
> Si no te carga msdos al meter el pendrive y lo tienes como modulo, deja que se cargue en el arranque poniendolo en /etc/modules.autoload donde modules.autoload es un link a /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 a mi de esa forma nunca me falla, si que me ha fallado alguna vez por no crear el enlace y dejarlo directamente en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 

Porque ya que está particionado como FAT32 pues lo suyo es que esté en vfat, además, los nombres se acortan a 13 caracteres y es más incómodo para todo.

----------

## esteban_conde

No tendras creado dentro del pendrive algo referente a system volume information, es decir que hayas creado la particion desde windows y te haya creado ese tipo de archivos para el propio windows montarlo.

A ver si el siguiente caso nos confirma algo de lo que digo:

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # mount /dev/hdb1 /montar
> 
> mimaquina esteban # mount /dev/hdb2 /montar1
> 
> mimaquina esteban # mount /dev/hdb3 /montar2
> ...

 

Estoy haciendolo sobre la marcha y para que los copy/paste me quepan los haré en varias veces, se trata de que hdb1 es msdos hdb2 es ntfs y hdb3 es vfat y como ves no me deja montarlo tampoco, sigamos con la consola, hare lo que dice de dmesg tail a ver que dice y lo pego.

 *Quote:*   

> NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
> 
> NTFS volume version 3.1.
> 
> NTFS volume version 3.1.
> ...

 

ahora voy a intentar montar con -t msdos a ver que pasa:

Pues nada el mensaje es el mismo que el arriba see demesg |tail o algo parecido.

En fin entrare en w$ a ver como estan esas particiones y te lo posteo, aunque me malicio de que esta creada desde ntfs aunque sea vfat y se ha adueñado de ella.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si que es raro, te voy a liar mas que a ayudar, mira esto:

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # mount /dev/hdb1 /montar
> 
> mimaquina esteban # mount /dev/hdb2 /montar1
> 
> mimaquina esteban # mount /dev/hdb3 /montar2
> ...

 

Como ver lo monta sin errores, lo de antes era que no lo tenia formateado, en un principio era asi, pero seguro que manipule las dos particiones para agrandar la de ntfs y se me olvido darle formato vfat la cual antes me servia de particion de intercambio linux->W$ W$->linux.

Seguido te pongo la salida de fdisk -l:

 *Quote:*   

> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
> 
> /dev/hdb1   *           1         261     2096451    6  FAT16
> 
> /dev/hdb2             262        3000    22001017+   7  HPFS/NTFS
> ...

 

Ahora te pongo un nombre largo aunque sin espacios pues bastante lioso y para lo que queremos ver es suficiente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mimaquina esteban # touch estebancondeyomismoeldesiempre.txt
> 
> mimaquina esteban # mv estebanconde*.txt /montar2
> ...

 

Pues no creo que te ayude mucho pero es lo que averiguo en los medios que tengo.

----------

## chaim

la verdad, no he conseguido arreglarlo todavía, sigo buscando en google y en foros pero no encuentro nada.

----------

## chaim

Ya está solucionado, lo que hice fue agregar todos los codepages al kernel:

```

  --- Native language support                                                                           | |  

  | |                                (utf8) Default NLS Option                                                                             | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)                                                            | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 737 (Greek)                                                                            | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 775 (Baltic Rim)                                                                       | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)                                                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 852 (Central/Eastern Europe)                                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 855 (Cyrillic)                                                                         | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 857 (Turkish)                                                                          | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 860 (Portuguese)                                                                       | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 861 (Icelandic)                                                                        | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 862 (Hebrew)                                                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 863 (Canadian French)                                                                  | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 864 (Arabic)                                                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 865 (Norwegian, Danish)                                                                | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 866 (Cyrillic/Russian)                                                                 | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 869 (Greek)                                                                            | |  

  | |                                <*>   Simplified Chinese charset (CP936, GB2312)                                                      | |  

  | |                                <*>   Traditional Chinese charset (Big5)                                                              | |  

  | |                                <*>   Japanese charsets (Shift-JIS, EUC-JP)                                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   Korean charset (CP949, EUC-KR)                                                                  | |  

  | |                                <*>   Thai charset (CP874, TIS-620)                                                                   | |  

  | |                                <*>   Hebrew charsets (ISO-8859-8, CP1255)                                                            | |  

  | |                                <*>   Windows CP1250 (Slavic/Central European Languages)                                              | |  

  | |                                <*>   Windows CP1251 (Bulgarian, Belarusian)                                                          | |  

  | |                                <*>   ASCII (United States)                                                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-2  (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages)                                    | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-3  (Latin 3; Esperanto, Galician, Maltese, Turkish)                                | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-4  (Latin 4; old Baltic charset)                                                   | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-5  (Cyrillic)                                                                      | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-6  (Arabic)                                                                        | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-7  (Modern Greek)                                                                  | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-9  (Latin 5; Turkish)           

                       <*>   Codepage 864 (Arabic)                                                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 865 (Norwegian, Danish)                                                                | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 866 (Cyrillic/Russian)                                                                 | |  

  | |                                <*>   Codepage 869 (Greek)                                                                            | |  

  | |                                <*>   Simplified Chinese charset (CP936, GB2312)                                                      | |  

  | |                                <*>   Traditional Chinese charset (Big5)                                                              | |  

  | |                                <*>   Japanese charsets (Shift-JIS, EUC-JP)                                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   Korean charset (CP949, EUC-KR)                                                                  | |  

  | |                                <*>   Thai charset (CP874, TIS-620)                                                                   | |  

  | |                                <*>   Hebrew charsets (ISO-8859-8, CP1255)                                                            | |  

  | |                                <*>   Windows CP1250 (Slavic/Central European Languages)                                              | |  

  | |                                <*>   Windows CP1251 (Bulgarian, Belarusian)                                                          | |  

  | |                                <*>   ASCII (United States)                                                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-2  (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages)                                    | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-3  (Latin 3; Esperanto, Galician, Maltese, Turkish)                                | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-4  (Latin 4; old Baltic charset)                                                   | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-5  (Cyrillic)                                                                      | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-6  (Arabic)                                                                        | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-7  (Modern Greek)                                                                  | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-9  (Latin 5; Turkish)                                                              | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-13 (Latin 7; Baltic)                                                               | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-14 (Latin 8; Celtic)                                                               | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)                                 | |  

  | |                                < >   NLS KOI8-R (Russian)                                                                            | |  

  | |                                < >   NLS KOI8-U/RU (Ukrainian, Belarusian)                                                           | |  

  | |                                <*>   NLS UTF-8    
```

----------

## esteban_conde

Me alegro de que lo solucionaras, de paso tomaremos nota, por si acaso.

----------

